# Pronunciation Help...



## MollieGoat (Jul 7, 2012)

I have been trying to figure out the correct way to pronounce Oberhasli! And also Saanen... is that one just like it sounds(say-nen)? I know, kind of stupid question haha


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh-burr-has-lee
Sah-nen

At least that's how I've pronounced them XD


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Yep, it's pronounced oh-ber-has-lee and sah-nen.


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

Yeh thats how I pronounce them too


----------



## BlueMoonSpot (May 11, 2012)

If I might tack on a question to this thread...how to you pronounce coccidia/coccidiosis?


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I looked up the coccidiosis recently. It's cox-id-ee-OH-sis.


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks Guys! Good thread!


----------



## MollieGoat (Jul 7, 2012)

Thank yo everybody!


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh-burr-hos-lee

Saw-nen


----------



## BlueMoonSpot (May 11, 2012)

Heehee...all this time I've been pronouncing it "cock-id-ia" in my head. I like the proper pronunciation better. Less rooster-y. =) Thanks!


----------

